# Getting Slingshots welded for you



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

well i saw an add in the pennysaver had a welder for 70$
but if it's just for slingshots and the extra cost of safety gear and also having to learn (too much hassel)
its not worth it right now.

would an autobody shop be nice enough to weld some carabiners together for me?
(to make a slingshot like Jorge did)
im sure my friends in Los Angeles Would Be nice enough to do it for me in exchange for a thank you or a Frosty Beer
but they are independant guys.
im not sure if these guys working for bigger companies (which is all they have here) are allowed to do it or not.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

The problem is some welders are for thicker metal then what you are using


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Itamar J said:


> well i saw an add in the pennysaver had a welder for 70$
> but if it's just for slingshots and the extra cost of safety gear and also having to learn (too much hassel)
> its not worth it right now.
> 
> ...


Are you sure your 'binners are decent steel. If they are a small fab shop should do it fairly cheap. Before I bought my little wire feed I used to get light welding done at the muffler shop in my Neighborhood. They are set up to weld thin wall tube
frosty2


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, car body shops can do it for you. Just show up at the lunch break, then kindly ask and mention the beers! The smaller the company, the higher your chances. Family run businesses work best.

Don't buy cheap welding gear, you'd regret that soon.

Jörg

PS: Ask them to smoothen the welding seam with a grinder afterwards, saves a lot of time vs. a file.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Soldering is cheaper and easier, I wonder if it would be strong enough to maintain use?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Oh! Silly me! Use a contact building adheisive, no?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Oh! Silly me! Use a contact building adheisive, no?


No...and stop huffing that stuff. Get some help, man. It's never too late.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Soldering is cheaper and easier, I wonder if it would be strong enough to maintain use?


Even if it were silver solder, not a chance. Bailing wire and duct tape won't either!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

What about a machine shop? They may have a 3/8 ss drop off laying around and cut out a slingshot from it in one piece no welds. If you have a jig saw and put a bimetal scroll blade you can cut it out yourself.


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Well, car body shops can do it for you. Just show up at the lunch break, then kindly ask and mention the beers! The smaller the company, the higher your chances. Family run businesses work best.
> 
> Don't buy cheap welding gear, you'd regret that soon.
> 
> ...


great advice
yeagh your right tho i would have regreted it later


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Well, car body shops can do it for you. Just show up at the lunch break, then kindly ask and mention the beers! The smaller the company, the higher your chances. Family run businesses work best.
> 
> Don't buy cheap welding gear, you'd regret that soon.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your best bet buddy!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes i want one too... do you think joerg would do a trade for one?


----------

